# Phineas's Dungeon Maps o' the Week (100 maps)



## Phineas Crow

********************************************


Photo Album of all 100 Maps.

Also more maps can be found in my other thread: Phineas's Dungeon Maps o' the Week: Underdark Edition

********************************************

Map 001: The Accursed Cave







I decided not to add room numbers, giving people more freedom to choose where encounters will happen.


----------



## Phineas Crow

Here are two more maps, an egyptian styled monument tomb and a romanesque manor.


----------



## Chauzu

I like.  Can't wait to see next week's maps.


----------



## Phineas Crow

Here are three more maps. The first is a rundown watermill that holds a dark secret below, a perfect base for sinister organizations from cutthroat smugglers to dark cultists. The second is a dwarven military complex. Third is a cave system near the sea which contains a collection of buildings which can be used as a pirate hideout, old dank tombs, or the remnants of a prehistoric city.


----------



## Ricochet

The sea cave map is just what I needed, thanks!


----------



## Phineas Crow

007: Monastery Ruins; a generic monastery.

008: Crumbling Tower; A tower dungeon. The secret room on the 7th floor has no entrances, passwall or something similar is needed to enter it.

009: Gaping Maw; a cave system with a huge entrance, a classic dragon's den.


----------



## Buttercup

These are wonderful.  I've yoinked 'em all.


----------



## Quasqueton

Thank you so much, Phineas Crow, for doing and posting these. This is exactly the kind of maps I need for my gaming. This thread is being bookmarked. I will visit regularly.

Thank you.

Quasqueton


----------



## Phineas Crow

I'm glad people are finding the maps helpful.

Here's the latest batch.

010: Lightless Hall. This map can be used for many things, an exotic castle keep, an orge mage's mansion, a family crypt, and so on. The 20ft wide halls allow for easier travel for those creatures of larger size.

011: Wellspring of Hate. An underground lake and the surrounding caverns.

012: Vacant Armory. Classic dungeon design. Can be used for any underground complex, I just happened to use it as a trap-filled abandoned dwarven armory.


----------



## Phineas Crow

Three more maps...

Map 013: Acropolis of the Raging Sky. A hillside citadel city. Could be used as part of a city or on its own.

Map 014: Deep Vent. A series of narrow tunnels formed by volcanic activity with three entrances.

Map 015: House of Veils. A house that can be used as a manor, gambling hall, or bordello.


----------



## Phineas Crow

Map 016: Back-Street Arena. An arena, most likely illegal and located in some dark alleyway.

Map 017: Crystal Caverns. Some more caves.

Map 018: Sordid Hostelry. A small inn. Never know when you need an inn floorplan.


----------



## Phineas Crow

Map 019: Rebel Redoubt. A small wilderness fort with a hidden escape tunnel.

Map 020: Concealed Ossuary. Another underground dungeon.

Map 021: Small Den. A small system of caves, useful for animal lairs or monster dens.


----------



## Trainz

Fascinating maps. I wish ID could

-draw bigger maps
-do diagonals
-do curves

Very sweet maps.


----------



## Phineas Crow

Map 022: Ancient Burial Ground. The classic house built on top of a burial ground, which happens to be a series of bone-filled caverns.

Map 023: Smuggler's Cove. A hidden waypoint in the smuggler shipping lanes.

Map 024: Looming Spire. A tall pinnacle of rock with four levels hollowed out.


----------



## Phineas Crow

Map 025: Sunken Temple. A temple, buried by time and rock. Entrance is through a crack in one of the upper floor room walls.

Map 026: Lost Shipwreck. A simple ship floorplan.

Map 027: Dark Grotto. A smallish cave system centered on a large waterlogged cavern.


----------



## Capellan

As a Story Hour writer, I know how good it is to get feedback, so I thought I'd drop a note to mention how much I appreciate this thread.  There have been some great maps here.

On the whole, I think your 'manufactured environment' (buildings etc) are more useful than the 'natural environment' (just plain caves) as the latter are a bit sparse of detail.  When you mix the two it works really well, though (like in the Sea Caves).

Have you considered addign a bit more to the cave systems?  Shafts, pits, contour lines, areas of rough ground, things like that?

And once again - thanks for the maps


----------



## Ranes

I'm always on the lookout for maps, because they always take me so long to create and they rarely turn out good. These are great. Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## Phineas Crow

Capellan said:
			
		

> ... Have you considered addign a bit more to the cave systems?  Shafts, pits, contour lines, areas of rough ground, things like that?





I did consider it, but I decided small stuff like that could be added by DMs who want to use the map. It does give the DM more work, but it also gives the DM more freedom on how they want the cave system to look like.

However, I do plan on working on some multi-level cave systems (where passages and caverns overlap each other), I just haven't got to them yet.


----------



## Phineas Crow

Map 028: Arcane Library. A multi-story library.

Map 029: Outer Vestibule. An underground dungeon.

Map 030: Thieves' Highway. A section of narrow streets and alleyways.


----------



## frankthedm

Great maps!

btw this site might be helpful if you wan to try other geomatries gor map grids

http://perso.easynet.fr/~philimar/graphpapeng.htm


----------



## castlewalls

*maps*

Very nice indeed, your going to be quite dangerous as time goes on. I thought I was, for a brief moment, in 1st edition heaven with the style. And if it matters, I would prefer your maps to the wotcmotw fluff....
Now how do I convince you to start using Coreldraw........?


----------



## Phineas Crow

Map 031: Garden of Nocturne. This is an unusual dungeon that I designed to be a walled private gardens with indoor arboretums. The map could be used for other things, like a dwarven subterranean farm, to an elven mansion with surrounding gardens.

Map 032: Festering Hive. A system of caves I used for a nest of giant wasps.

Map 033: Slender Minaret. A 10 story tower with lots of balconies.


----------



## Derulbaskul

I just wanted to say thanks for making these great maps available, Phineas.


----------



## Destan

I also wanted to chime in - seriously appreciate your effort and time, Phin.  There's a lot of great stuff out there on the net for DM's, but rarely is there such great stuff that's also immediately useable. 

Thank you.

D


----------



## RavenSinger

I would like to add my thanks to the many that have come before.  Your maps are of excellent quality, and are greatly appreciated by we DM's who are forced to have lives.  I especially like the sea caves and the smuggler's cove, because much of my campaign takes place in and/or around the ocean.  Keep up the good work.

Brian


----------



## Phineas Crow

Thanks again for the compliments.


Map 034: Strange Burrow. Another small cave system, this one with two entrances.

Map 035: Secluded Lodge. Originally designed as a wilderness hunting lodge, but could easily be used as a regular house.

Map 036: Forgotten Laboratory. An underground dungeon.


----------



## Phineas Crow

Map 037: Floating Docks. A collection of warehouses and fisherman huts built on a section of dock platforms.

Map 038: Abandoned Warehouse. A large warehouse with a secret basement, originally designed as a hidden thieves guild.

Map 039: Watcher's Keep. A small garrison keep with a watchtower.


----------



## Phineas Crow

Map 040: Prehistoric Shrine. A small shrine.

Map 041: Haunted Asylum. This map could be used as an asylum, prison, or infirmary.

Map 042: Rotting Crypt. Underground crypts.


----------



## WizarDru

Holy USEFUL, Batman!

How did I miss this thread for this long?

Very nice sutff, Phineas, and greatly appreciated by weary DMs everywhere.


----------



## Buttercup

Yeah, Phineas deserves a medal for this generous thread.


----------



## Phineas Crow

The Undercellar

The following three maps are part of a dungeon called "The Undercellar" and they link together.

The origins of the Undercellar started when a portion of a city collapsed into a large sinkhole. The city just filled in the sinkhole and rebuilt the city on top of it, and the area suffered no more mishaps, though every once in a while when someone dug out a new basement they would uncover some buried ruins.

Later, a enterprising group of thieves started tunneling, creating connecting passages among the buried ruins, and began using the Undercellar as a smuggling lane and as a base of operations.



Map 043: Undercellar Part I, Dank Basement. The entrance to the Undercellar is by going down the stairs into one of the new basements that connect to the crumbling buried ruins.

Map 044: Undercellar Part II, Street of Shattered Dreams. This is a street section that suffered little damage when it sank. The Thieves use this area as their base.

Map 045: Undercellar Part III, Flooded Tomb. The Thieves uncovered more than old buildings when they dug out the Undercellar. This is a family tomb that sank, now filled with the restless dead and pools of fetid water.


----------



## The_Universe

Wow!  great maps!


----------



## frankthedm

More! More! These are great! The multi level maps are great.

may i suggest some multi level dwarven mines?


----------



## Piratecat

These are just wonderful. The crumbling tower is exactly what I need.

Thanks!


----------



## Phineas Crow

Map 046: Corrupted Chapel. A small church for those small towns and minor deities.

Map 047: Fallen Convent. A church with a wing of living quarters. 

Map 048: Infernal Cathedral: A grand church for when a small temple just won't do.


----------



## thullgrim

I have not said it before but I will say it now.  These are Great!, I check this thread every couple of days just to look at the maps.

Thullgrim


----------



## blargney the second

Great stuff!  It's very inspiring
-blarg


----------



## Phineas Crow

Map 049: Unmarked Sepulcher. A small underground tomb.

Map 050: Warded Vault. A storage vault, originally designed for a castle's underground vault.

Map 051: Lesser Gallery. A small generic dungeon.


----------



## Galethorn

Wow, these are great! Especially the caves...you can never have enough good maps of caves, you know.


----------



## Phineas Crow

Map 052: Border Fort. Several buildings surrounded by a palisade.

Map 053: River Castle. A castle built within a river with bridges connecting it to both river banks.

Map 054: Citadel of Entropy. A maze-like complex. Originally designed as an ancient citadel built by a long dead minotaur civilization.


----------



## MerakSpielman

Excellent thread. Thank you Phineas!


----------



## KB9JMQ

First, Thanks these are great.
Second - I yanked all of em. Can never have too many maps.
Third - What are you doing these in. I would love to give it a try.

Darrin


----------



## Phineas Crow

KB9JMQ said:
			
		

> ...What are you doing these in. I would love to give it a try.
> 
> Darrin




I use Campaign Cartographer 2 with the Dungeon Designer addon.

My maps aren't the best showcase of what the program can do since I ignore most of the fancy options and keep my maps simple.


----------



## Nifelhein

Phineas Crow said:
			
		

> I use Campaign Cartographer 2 with the Dungeon Designer addon.
> 
> My maps aren't the best showcase of what the program can do since I ignore most of the fancy options and keep my maps simple.



 That is no big deal for me, the map itself is hard for me because of the rational elements I must account for when doing it, yours have addressed it fairly well and have some degree of similarity to reality, so it is good for me.

Also, simple=good and for us all, as many have said, your maps=what we were looking for.


----------



## Phineas Crow

Here is a look at what I can do with CC2. As you can see you can make some really nice looking maps with it, but its a trade off. You can't shrink the map without losing the details, so you end up with massively large maps.


----------



## Phineas Crow

I've added a grid to the map...


----------



## Sunaj2k3

*Phineas's phine maps...*

This is an excellent thread.  Keep up the work and the great craftsmanship.

You mentioned awhile back you were interested in doing multi-level cave systems.  I liked what you did with Undercellar.  How about a set of maps that deal with the above and belowground levels of a floating/flying citadel?


----------



## Phineas Crow

Sunaj2k3 said:
			
		

> How about a set of maps that deal with the above and belowground levels of a floating/flying citadel?




Well its not floating or flying, but the upcoming Knight's Stronghold (maps #067-072) is a multi-level castle with basements. No caves, but does feature a moat and moathouse.

I'm currently working on the Forgeworks (maps #082-087) an underground multi-level dwarven forge/mine complex.

And after that is the Forbidding Fortress (not numbered yet). While its not specifically designed as a floating citadel, it would be perfect to set upon a floating chunk of rock. I've postponed this one several times because its a complicated map. The fortress so large that it must be cut into sections, each map will feature one section with its different levels. For instance the Outer Bailey map will feature the Outer Bailey section and its 3 different levels.


----------



## Sunaj2k3

*Phineas's Phanciphul and Phat Maps....*



			
				Phineas Crow said:
			
		

> Well its not floating or flying, but the upcoming Knight's Stronghold (maps #067-072) is a multi-level castle with basements. No caves, but does feature a moat and moathouse.
> 
> I'm currently working on the Forgeworks (maps #082-087) an underground multi-level dwarven forge/mine complex.
> 
> And after that is the Forbidding Fortress (not numbered yet). While its not specifically designed as a floating citadel, it would be perfect to set upon a floating chunk of rock. I've postponed this one several times because its a complicated map. The fortress so large that it must be cut into sections, each map will feature one section with its different levels. For instance the Outer Bailey map will feature the Outer Bailey section and its 3 different levels.




Wow.  Two complexes that require 6 maps EACH to describe them!?  I haven't seen anything that big since I stumbled across the Dungeon of the Gods 1st level map on Planetadnd.com.  I definitely look forward to seeing both complexes and will keep an eye out for the Forbidding Fortress as well.  

I do have one minor suggestion for the multi sheet maps.  I do not not know if this would be feasible or really worth the work, but for your more complex maps if you have some unused white space in a corner of the map page, you might consider using a simple small box/shaded box chart that shows where that particular map fits in relation to the larger, multi-sheet map.


----------



## MerakSpielman

The only suggestion I have is to make each map fit within a 10"x7" space so I can print them out more easily...

Keep up the good work, Phineas, so we don't have to!


----------



## Phineas Crow

MerakSpielman said:
			
		

> The only suggestion I have is to make each map fit within a 10"x7" space so I can print them out more easily...




I'm keeping an eye on the sizes of the maps when I make them.

My target size is 800x600, which is about 8.3"x6.25", though some maps can get around 1000x750 (10.4"x7.8") in size.


----------



## Matafuego

The Undercellar is PERFECT for my latest dungeon.. I had it all in my mind but I'm AWFUL at drawing =(

THANKS A LOT!!!!


----------



## Arnwyn

What the hell? Where has this thread been all my life?

I am _always_ on the lookout for maps - Phineas Crow, I bow down and thank you. Thank you very much!


----------



## Phineas Crow

Here is this weeks maps. Normally I would have had them up this monday morning, but I had problems accessing my website (had to resort to the browser-based ftp system).


Map 055: Gnome Burrow. A small underground home.

Map 056: Halfling Hole. A larger underground home, for the extended underground dwelling family.

Map 057: Dwarven Hold. An underground dwarven clan hold.

Map 058: Orc Hut. Small home with a cellar.

Map 059: Human Cottage. Two story house, with bay windows.

Map 060: Elven Palace. An palatial estate.


----------



## KB9JMQ

Once again most appreciated


----------



## Arnwyn

My favorite maps so far (in order):

- #24: Looming Spire
- #31: Garden of Nocturne
- #53: River Castle
- #54: Citadel of Entropy
- #37: Floating Docks
- #43-45: Undercellar Parts I, II, III
- #48: Infernal Cathedral
- #23: Smuggler's Cove
- #2: Cenotaph of the Forsaken God
- #13: Acropolis of the Raging Sky
- #50: Warded Vault
- #6: Sea Caves


----------



## Phineas Crow

A small update with some mini caves.

Map 061: Troll Lair.

Map 062: Ogre Den.

Map 063: Naga Larder.


----------



## KB9JMQ

THanks again


----------



## Derulbaskul

My second or third vote of thanks, too. This really is my favourite thread.


----------



## Phineas Crow

Map 064: Pyramid of the Undying Pharaoh. A small pyramid.

Map 065: Mysterious House on the Cliff. Originally designed as an abandoned hermit mage's house.

Map 066: Lower Jail. A labyrinthine underground jail system.


----------



## KB9JMQ

Once again thank you for the maps


----------



## Phineas Crow

Finally, here is Knight's Stronghold.

Map 067: Knight's Stronghold, 1st Floor. This level features large spacious rooms. Dining Hall, Throne Room, and Armory are example uses for this floor.

Map 068: Knight's Stronghold, 2nd Floor. The outer wall of this floor is studded with many arrow slits and a defensive ring of halls and rooms runs along them set up to protect the inner core rooms.

Map 069: Knight's Stronghold, 3rd Floor. While the outer wall still contains arrow slits, they are not as prevelant as the previous floor. Rooms here are generally for living quarters.

Map 070: Knight's Stronghold, 4th Floor. This is the roof and wall walkways.

Map 071: Knight's Stronghold, Sub-Basement. The top half of this floor is on the surface and the lower half is underground. A secret door leads out to the moat the surface of which is just below the door.

Map 072: Knight's Stronghold, Basement. The final level, this floor features the thick castle foundation with a series of rooms and halls built around it.


----------



## Knightfall

Phineas Crow said:
			
		

> I use Campaign Cartographer 2 with the Dungeon Designer addon.
> 
> My maps aren't the best showcase of what the program can do since I ignore most of the fancy options and keep my maps simple.




CC2 is the best mapping program I've ever used. Period! I don't have Dungeon Designer 2. I bought City Designer 2 first. I so want the DD2 add-on.

And Phineas, you're being modest. A lot of the designs are very well done, as well as being simple. Sometimes simple is good. I do understand by what you mean about the program have very little in the way of limits. The only limits I've found when designing CC2 and CD2 maps are the internal ones, in me.

Keep at it, my man. You only get better by doing.

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## Derulbaskul

Once again, I just wanted to say thanks. These maps are just so incredibly useful.


----------



## Buttercup

Phineas, you rock my world.  I'm finding the sea caves and smuggler's hideouts especially useful at the moment, but I'm sure that I'll get around to using all your maps eventually.  Thanks!


----------



## balmung

your maps are great man. i've lurked and used a few of your works. i now have a request. i need a roman style manor house with the garden in the center and surrounded by fairly large rooms. i don't want rooms large enough to fit a dragon in, but spacious enough that nobles would feel at home and not crowded. thank you in advance for your consideration of my request.


----------



## Phineas Crow

Map 073: Isolated Outpost. A small fort.

Map 074: Reclusive Retreat. A three story keep.

Map 075: Outlying Fasthold. A thick walled fortification.


----------



## Phineas Crow

balmung said:
			
		

> your maps are great man. i've lurked and used a few of your works. i now have a request. i need a roman style manor house with the garden in the center and surrounded by fairly large rooms. i don't want rooms large enough to fit a dragon in, but spacious enough that nobles would feel at home and not crowded. thank you in advance for your consideration of my request.





I can do that, but it will be a few weeks before I get to it.


----------



## Phineas Crow

balmung said:
			
		

> your maps are great man. i've lurked and used a few of your works. i now have a request. i need a roman style manor house with the garden in the center and surrounded by fairly large rooms. i don't want rooms large enough to fit a dragon in, but spacious enough that nobles would feel at home and not crowded. thank you in advance for your consideration of my request.





Hey Balmung, I had some free time today so I created a roman manor house for map #088... which at my current rate will be posted in four weeks. If you need it sooner, and I suspect you might, I can email it to you.


----------



## Altamont Ravenard

These maps are great! But I'd hate to be the DM that has to fill out Map #66 !! :shock:

AR


----------



## balmung

no hurry on it. i was thinking about using it in our next campaign that was soon to begin but now might not happen. thanks for doing it so quickly though.


----------



## Phineas Crow

Map 076: Lifeless Sacrarium. The inner most sanctum of a temple.

Map 077: Decrepit Foundry. A large foundry suitable for above and below ground.

Map 078: Sacred Reliquary. A vault of ancient religious relics.


----------



## KB9JMQ

Cool. I really like #78.


----------



## Arnwyn

Yeah, #78 is pretty slick.


----------



## Phineas Crow

Map 079: Fiendish Bastion. Originally designed as a demon temple / citadel.

Map 080: Imperial Garrison. An oddly shaped fortification.

Map 081: Deserted Refuge. A small castle.


----------



## Waylander the Slayer

Great maps! Here is a request, It is just a concept pn my part - I am creating a " Fortress of shadow", by default this would have to be created by light, maybe coated with shadow and has to be unique in that it was originally created by denizens of the shadow plane? Any ideas?


----------



## Patman21967

*Kick ass*

Phinman, 
Map 26 ( or is it 28 ) Looming Spire, is just what I needed. My low level PC's are going through a mountain pass, that has a spire fortress gaurding the summit, it has been overrun by goblins and orcs. Perfect man, they can sneak in the bottom, and work their way up to the top. You kick ass. Now if you could just remap G1-G3, the giant series from version 2, I would give you my first born. I am sending them through that eventually...


----------



## Phineas Crow

Waylander the Slayer said:
			
		

> Great maps! Here is a request, It is just a concept pn my part - I am creating a " Fortress of shadow", by default this would have to be created by light, maybe coated with shadow and has to be unique in that it was originally created by denizens of the shadow plane? Any ideas?





While the layout would depend on who built the "fortress" and its general purpose, for such a map I would be inclined to forgo a normal complete map and instead create a bunch of seperate rooms and connect them together with portals. Creating a magical labyrinth where the doorway you just entered may now lead to a completely different room.


----------



## Patman21967

Hey bro, 
Do you have the latout of a good inn? It would be highly helpful. Your maps kick major ass, I like the resolution you do with the CC. 

Go Flyers


----------



## Phineas Crow

Patman21967 said:
			
		

> Hey bro,
> Do you have the latout of a good inn? It would be highly helpful. Your maps kick major ass, I like the resolution you do with the CC.
> 
> Go Flyers





Map #018: Sordid Hostelry is a small 2 story inn.

And I don't have any plans on doing another inn in the near future.


----------



## Phineas Crow

Map 082: The Forgeworks Part I, Entrance Foyer. The topmost level, home to the foundries and defensive barracks.

Map 083: The Forgeworks Part II, Upper Mines. Mining operations with smelters, living quarters, and the mines themselves.

Map 084: The Forgeworks Part III, Grand Armory. Storage of forged weapons and armor, several military forges, and the main dwarven command.

Map 085: The Forgeworks Part IV, Lower Mines. The lower section of the mines.

Map 086: The Forgeworks Part V, Connecting Tunnels. Unworked caves, home to many creatures.

Map 087: The Forgeworks Part VI, Fungal Fields. Lowest level, contains dwarven farms of different types of fungus and lichen.


----------



## KB9JMQ

Absolutely Awesome.
Thanks alot. These are great.
This set will see some use very soon.


----------



## EldonG

Amazing.  Exceptional maps done with quite a flair.  I use Dungeon Crafter for my maps, and it does an excellent if somewhat limited job, but I rarely have the inspiration you show *regularly*.  Trust me, I reccomend DC, but with your flair with CC2, I wouldn't change a thing!

Thanks for *all* the phenomenally useful maps!


----------



## Phineas Crow

EldonG said:
			
		

> Amazing.  Exceptional maps done with quite a flair.  I use Dungeon Crafter for my maps, and it does an excellent if somewhat limited job, but I rarely have the inspiration you show *regularly*.  Trust me, I reccomend DC, but with your flair with CC2, I wouldn't change a thing!
> 
> Thanks for *all* the phenomenally useful maps!




I've used DC before... and its one of the better free mappers out there. After trying the CC2 demo, though, I broke down and ordered it. It was a snap for me to learn to use (I've been using programs with similar interfaces for years) and I am able to easily create the maps I want.


----------



## Album Cover X

What an amazing resource you've provided here Phineas...

I've used the Halfing Hole #56 and the Garden of Nocturne #31 so far for my group and plan on using more... Once again... Great job


----------



## Chronosome

Excellent thread!  Thanks for the maps, Phineas!  Mapping is an aspect of DMing I have the most trouble with--this lightens the pre-game load.


----------



## Phineas Crow

Map 088: Hegemonic Court. A Romanesque manor.

Map 089: Wizard's Workshop. A small underground dungeon.

Map 090: Neglected Belfry. An 8 floor tower.


----------



## balmung

#88 looks great. i hope to use it soon. thanks a lot for taking my request and the time to do it.


----------



## Gregor

These maps are fantastic.  I really like that you have left them very simple as it leaves us greedy map-stealing DMs with perfect "shells" to number and add flavor text to.  Absolutely top notch!

If you feel like taking a request, I would really love to see a Central Plan Church / Temple of your own design.  Im working on a Yuan-Ti / Lizardfolk adventure for my players and a good Hagia Sophia type high vaulted central plan church would be absolutely perfecto.

Once again, bad ass maps!

Cheers,


----------



## Phineas Crow

Gregor said:
			
		

> [snip]
> If you feel like taking a request, I would really love to see a Central Plan Church / Temple of your own design. [snip]




I can take a stab at such a map.


----------



## Gregor

Great!  Im looking forward to seeing it!

Cheers,


----------



## Frilf

As one who definitely stinks at creating maps, I applaud you! What a great resource! Thanks for sharing it with us, Phineas! 

:fires up word processor to create encounter areas, cackles evilly to self:


----------



## cnath.rm

*Thanks,*

Phineas,  Having just found these a bit ago and it's been a
blast looking over the pages you have posted.  So even if I
never get to use any of them, (doubtfull but you never know)
I figured I'd add my voice on to those telling you thanks for
taking the time to share.  -cnath.rm


----------



## Phineas Crow

Map 091: Restless Barrow. A hillside tomb with many secrets passages.

Map 092: Decayed Sewer. A small section of a city sewer system.

Map 093: Mist-bound Mansion. A two-story mansion.


----------



## Gregor

Phineas,

Thanks for the central plan temple design, it looks great and it gives me a new evil area to throw at my players   

Quick question, how user friendly is CC2?  Like you, I would probably only use the program for bare bones grid design so is it simply a matter of point and click?

cheers,


----------



## mseds99

Woohoo.  Muchas gracias.  I'm about to have about 20 of these blown up and used in my campaign.  Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Phineas Crow

Oriental themed maps this week.

Map 094: Monk's Dojo. 
Map 095: House of Heavenly Light. 
Map 096: Sacred Pagoda.


----------



## KB9JMQ

Thank you very much. Once again.


----------



## Arnwyn

Oriental themed!

Good stuff.


----------



## Derulbaskul

Once again, many thanks to you, Phineas. These maps are wonderful and so useful.


----------



## Targeteron

Some great stuff in here, thanks a ton! I will have to print them out now and put them in my quick reference folder.


----------



## evileeyore

You sir are a genius.  Pure genius.

The biggest problem I always have when running is new ideas(and the money to purchase someone elses).  Just gazing upon these works of art inspires new thoughts as I wonder what might go where, or who would use it.

--EvilE


----------



## Phineas Crow

Map 097: Pestilent Mine. A small mining operation.

Map 098: Haunted Abbey. Religious center, seperated into four wings.

Map 099: Dreary Tavern. A large tavern.


----------



## Beale Knight

Please add my voice to those giving you praise and thanks for these maps, Phineas. I've yanked several and probably will get more. I can't believe I only just discovered this thread! Great work.


----------



## Phineas Crow

Did something special for map 100.







The first set of maps (1-100) is finally done.

I plan on doing something different for the second set (101-200), which I will begin posting after the summer. The second set will focus on a section of the underdark detailing lairs, dungeons, and caverns that can be used together or separately.


----------



## Phineas Crow

...


----------



## KB9JMQ

Cool.
Will be looking forward to 101 and Beyond.


----------



## frankthedm

*#90 Neglected Belfry on page 5*

while preparing a den of thieves out of the belfry, i noticed that the larger levels at the bottom of the side view had an extra level to them. the balcony at level 4 is on the 5th level of the side view.

i did a quick adjustment.


----------



## Phineas Crow

frankthedm said:
			
		

> while preparing a den of thieves out of the belfry, i noticed that the larger levels at the bottom of the side view had an extra level to them. the balcony at level 4 is on the 5th level of the side view.
> 
> i did a quick adjustment.




Even maps aren't safe from errata... good catch.

When I get around to fixing the map I'll redo the stairs too, I wasn't that happy with how they look.


----------



## Phineas Crow

Well, I fixed the map... and went a little nuts on the side view. I was even starting a stained glass window before I remembered this is a map of a belfry which is probably not a good place to decorate with expensive glass.


----------



## frankthedm

glad if i helped,  thanks for using my suggestion for the dwarf stronghold.

I was calculating the falling damage from top of tower to level four and noticed i was a die of damage short. i cant decide if i want a custom cthuliod critter at the top, a decapus living in the rafters or just a encounter with the boss of the thugs and a few goons.


The belfry is located in the ruins of a town being rebuilt. A number of people have gone missing over the last few weeks in the area. Few clues have been found and the belfry is the only place where people don't disapear during the night from. Mostly due to buracracy and not to upset the migrant workers further investigation of the safe haven was left to a group of adventures who decided they had better things to do after they had gotten a down payment for the job. The PCs are the second group sent.


 Outside + level 4 balcony inhabitants. 

The belfry, long since constructed has a set of guadians. 4 Angelic statues, in reality gargoyles shaped by magic to be more comely, stand at the four corners of the lower balcony, long since bound and tasked to guard the tower againt molestation. The creatures were tasked also to hide thier presence and have done it well. While bound not to kill or eat for fun like other gargoyles, if they can get thier hands on someone who has voilated the belfry in thier opinion, woe be upon them. The exact bindings and tasks are left to the DM to develop, but mostly allow strangers to seek sanctary on the lower levels and allows those who become residents of the tower to remain there.

GARGOYLE
Medium Monstrous Humanoid (Earth)
Hit Dice: 4d8+19 (37 hp)
Initiative: +2
Speed: 40 ft. (8 squares), fly 60 ft. (average)
Armor Class: 16 (+2 Dex, +4 natural), touch 12, flat-footed 14
Base Attack/Grapple: +4/+6
Attack: fist +6 melee (1d4+2)
Full Attack: 2 fists +6 melee (1d4+2) and 2 wing slams +4 melee (1d6+1) 
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: —
Special Qualities: Damage reduction 10/magic, darkvision 60 ft., freeze
Saves: Fort +5, Ref +6, Will +4
Abilities: Str 15, Dex 14, Con 18, Int 6, Wis 11, Cha 7
Skills: Hide +7*, Listen +4, Spot +4
Feats: Multiattack, Toughness
Environment: Any
Organization: Solitary, pair, or wing (5–16)
Challenge Rating: 4
Treasure: Standard
Alignment: Usually chaotic evil
Advancement: 5–6 HD (Medium); 7–12 HD (Large)
Level Adjustment: +5
Gargoyles often appear to be winged stone statues, for they can perch indefinitely without moving and use this disguise to surprise their foes. They require no food, water, or air, but often eat their fallen foes out of fondness for inflicting pain. 

Gargoyles speak Common and Terran.

COMBAT
Gargoyles either remain still, then suddenly attack, or dive onto their prey.

A gargoyle’s natural weapons are treated as magic weapons for the purpose of overcoming damage reduction.

Freeze (Ex): A gargoyle can hold itself so still it appears to be a statue. An observer must succeed on a DC 20 Spot check to notice the gargoyle is really alive.

Skills: Gargoyles have a +2 racial bonus on Hide, Listen, and Spot checks. *The Hide bonus increases by +8 when a gargoyle is concealed against a background of stone.


Level one. Homeless laborers of sour disposition live in this level with young rogues. Crates strew the level, from which the more brave residents will try to attack in hopes of claiming valuable gear and coin from the party.


----------



## Targeteron

I just rechecked to make shure there really are 100 maps, since i could not believe one person prdoucing that amount of maps! Great job and thanks for sharing. Looking forward to your next batch  Maybe you should put all the maps in a PDF and sell it on rpgnow for a buck or 2


----------



## frankthedm

i can't find the link in the download section, could a direct link be posted for the map zip?


----------



## Phineas Crow

...


----------



## Derulbaskul

Thanks again, Phineas. This is simply the best thread on these boards.


----------



## Aethelcund

These look very promising indeed, Phineas.  Thank you!


----------



## JamesL85

As one of the many that has found these maps invaluable.....I hope nothing has happened to Phineas......

Looking forward to seeing what Phineas has to offer in the future......


----------



## Phineas Crow

JamesL85 said:
			
		

> As one of the many that has found these maps invaluable.....I hope nothing has happened to Phineas......
> 
> Looking forward to seeing what Phineas has to offer in the future......




Nothing happened... just using the summer to catch up on other projects. 

New maps will be posted at the beginning of fall.

The next set of maps are going to have room numbers, objects (altars, chairs, bookcases, etc.), and each map will have a short descriptive text summarizing what the map is of (basically showcasing one way that the map could be used).


----------



## JamesL85

Good to know that you're still with us.....  

Looking forward to your next offerings.....


----------



## Frostmarrow

I'm flabbergasted. I feel like I've struck gold! Simply fantastic maps.


----------



## Phineas Crow

As a sort of preview of what is to come, here is the Map legend which will be used for the next set of maps.

It also features the parchment background image I created, despite my lack of digital artistry, which will be used with the new maps.


----------



## Derulbaskul

More maps? Awesome; I'm so looking forward to seeing them. Thanks again for the great work.


----------



## Targeteron

more maps are always a pleasure. Looking forward to them. just one tiny nitpick. as nice as the parchment background is, it will make printing kinda hard. just something to consider. Loved your first batch and i am shure you will only get better.


----------



## Darius101

*Maps*



			
				Targeteron said:
			
		

> more maps are always a pleasure. Looking forward to them. just one tiny nitpick. as nice as the parchment background is, it will make printing kinda hard. just something to consider. Loved your first batch and i am shure you will only get better.



I enjoyed the Blue classic map and the symbols  you poseted and concur that making them on a parchement backround will make them more difficult to print ...using more ink anyway. 
I think you are a fantastic cartogropher. Keep up the great work. I have used a number of your maps so far and find them quite useful. 
Thanks Phineas, 
Darius


----------



## Phineas Crow

To alleviate the concerns about the parchment background I should point out that I do have plans to make grayscale "printer-friendly" versions of the maps.

And a light gray background is preferable to the solid black backgrounds of my earlier underground maps.


----------



## Taryn

Speaking of your maps (and having finally registered here), I was working on my campaign a while back, and, having gotten really bored, I opened Photoshop and made the following:
http://www.verdunkelte-seele.com/images/poi-7.jpg 
http://www.verdunkelte-seele.com/images/poi-7-f2.jpg 

(for those who need a reference, that's a slightly modified version of map... 93, the Mist-bound Mansion...)


----------



## Arksorn

Phineas

These maps are great. They promted me to go out and get CC2-Pro and Dungeon Designer 2 to try and emulate them. Is there any chance you could send me one of your simple maps in CC format so I can use it as a sort of learning aid?

If you can, here is my email: tomchristy@cox.net

Thank you, and like so many others have said, these are great maps.


----------



## Phineas Crow

Taryn said:
			
		

> Speaking of your maps (and having finally registered here), I was working on my campaign a while back, and, having gotten really bored, I opened Photoshop and made the following:




I like, the maps look great.




			
				Arksorn said:
			
		

> Phineas
> 
> These maps are great. They promted me to go out and get CC2-Pro and Dungeon Designer 2 to try and emulate them. Is there any chance you could send me one of your simple maps in CC format so I can use it as a sort of learning aid?




Sure, I'll email it sometime today.


----------



## Ketjak

*Excellent*

Phineas,

I haven't said it yet: thank you. You totally f*&^%$# rock for doing this.

I am already using Looming Spire (#24). Heh heh heh. I might post in another thread what I stocked it with... after my PCs are ground into doggie chow, that is.

- Ket


----------



## Kylearan

Well met!


			
				Phineas Crow said:
			
		

> Sure, I'll email it sometime today.



 Hmm, I would like to have the CC2-Files as well. The reason is the same: I still haven't started to work with CC2 but would like to, and your fabulous maps are the best examples to start. Could you send them to me as well? That would be fantastic.

 kylearan (at) kylearan (dot) de

 Thank you very much in advance!

 Kylearan


----------



## Phineas Crow

Kylearan said:
			
		

> Well met!
> Hmm, I would like to have the CC2-Files as well. The reason is the same: I still haven't started to work with CC2 but would like to, and your fabulous maps are the best examples to start. Could you send them to me as well? That would be fantastic.




I'm going to be away from my home computer for a few days, so I'll email them this weekend when I get back.


----------



## Frilf

Hey, Phineas! Drop me an email. I'd like to chat with ya! My email is posted to your Reanimated Corpse (Template) thread. Thanks and keep up the great work!


----------



## Dirigible

Lordy, Phin, there are some fantastic maps here. Some of them are kinda generic, but some of there others... the whole Dwarven Foundry set, the Looming Crag, are brilliant.


----------



## Pielorinho

Sweet bubbling gods, but these are amazing!  I'll be yoinking material from you pretty regularly from now on, I imagine.

Daniel


----------



## Phineas Crow

While it is still a month and half before I begin posting the second set of dungeon maps, starting this week you can find a new weekly series of Phineas Crow made maps exclusively at Silverthorne Games in their section of Free Stuff.

If you enjoy my maps I recommend bookmarking that page and checking it weekly for new maps.


----------



## Gorilla726

I just wanted to say thanks for these maps. I love filling maps in and using them in my adventures, but I am AWFUL at drawing maps, so thank you very very much. 

Gorilla


----------



## poilbrun

Just a little message to say: great work, and thanks for sharing it!


----------



## Warrior Poet

Outstanding map work!  Many thanks for this thread.

I'd appreciate some helpful suggestions from the map afficionados here:  I am interested in the cartography software mentioned throughout the thread (CC2 -- which stands for ??? -- and Dungeon Designer).  Can anyone recommend either or both?  Can you suggest a thread here, or site elsewhere, where I might learn more about both?  Where can I purchase them, and are the programs available for both Macintosh and PC platforms?

Thanks for your help!

Once again, Phineas Crow, compliments for your stellar design work!

Warrior Poet


----------



## Phineas Crow

Thanks for all the compliments from everyone, I'm glad people are finding my maps useful. And don't forget to check out my weekly series of maps over at Silverthorne Games.



			
				Warrior Poet said:
			
		

> ...(CC2 -- which stands for ??? -- and Dungeon Designer).  Can anyone recommend either or both?  Can you suggest a thread here, or site elsewhere, where I might learn more about both?




CC2 stands for Campaign Cartographer 2 (which is a mapping program to make world/region maps), dungeon designer is an addon for CC2 which allows you to create dungeon maps.

CC2 and it's addons are PC only and you can purchase them at RPGnow or at the developer's website profantasy.com.

I suggest trying the demos before buying.

Also, I suggest trying out Dungeon Crafter, its one of the better free dungeon mapping programs out there.


----------



## KB9JMQ

I like the key page. Cool.
Can't wait till the maps start coming again.
I am gonna try my hand at some myself soon after seeing all these.


----------



## Warrior Poet

Phineas Crow said:
			
		

> And don't forget to check out my weekly series of maps over at Silverthorne Games.
> ...
> 
> I suggest trying the demos before buying.
> 
> Also, I suggest trying out Dungeon Crafter, its one of the better free dungeon mapping programs out there.




Thanks for all the help and suggestions.  Once again, compliments on your maps:  they're excellent!  I'm chuckling at myself because I should have looked at this thread a long time ago!  I could really use the map help—that's what I get for staying away from the boards for too long.   

I look forward to seeing your work at Silverthorne, too.  Nice job!  Thanks again.

Warrior Poet


----------



## Asmo

These maps looks great!
I´ve a problem: is there some other download location?
I´ve been trying to download this zip-file a million times without any suxsess.
The download stops midway,and I don´t know why?

Asmo


----------



## Asmo

Well, I finally got them downloaded, don´t know what the problem might have been. 
Boy, I got some some plans for The decayed Sewer! 

Asmo


----------



## Phineas Crow

Asmo said:
			
		

> Well, I finally got them downloaded, don´t know what the problem might have been.
> Boy, I got some some plans for The decayed Sewer!
> 
> Asmo




I'm glad it finally worked... since the file is only available here.


----------



## Eremite

Thanks for all your work in posting these maps. This has to be one of the most useful threads in the whole RPG e-universe.


----------



## Minister

Heeeeeehhhh....

The download not working I have just spent the last half hour downloading the lot.

Well worth it!  Not a one of them I wouldn't use!


----------



## RuminDange

Kylearan said:
			
		

> Well met!
> Hmm, I would like to have the CC2-Files as well. The reason is the same: I still haven't started to work with CC2 but would like to, and your fabulous maps are the best examples to start. Could you send them to me as well? That would be fantastic.
> 
> kylearan (at) kylearan (dot) de
> 
> Thank you very much in advance!
> 
> Kylearan




Awesome maps!! They come in quite handy for spur of the moment needs.
I was wondering like others if it is possible to get the CC2 files for these maps to help learn CC2? 
I recently got the World Builder package and trying to learn it in my spare time after working with the demo.  I used the old version before but could never get good with it.  I like the new version so much better. I think I am on the right track for transfering my campaign world map into it, but I can't figure out the dungeon or city designer add on yet.

Thanks.
RD
email: rumindange@earthlink.net


----------



## alsih2o

Phineas, you rock.


----------



## Phineas Crow

Minister said:
			
		

> Heeeeeehhhh....
> 
> The download not working I have just spent the last half hour downloading the lot.
> 
> Well worth it!  Not a one of them I wouldn't use!





I don't think the map pack download survived the move to the new server, I may have to re-upload it one of these days.


----------



## Hand of Evil

Phineas Crow said:
			
		

> I don't think the map pack download survived the move to the new server, I may have to re-upload it one of these days.



Just downloaded them without issue.


----------



## Phineas Crow

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> Just downloaded them without issue.




Looks like someone else beat me to the punch and has already uploaded it for me, I've updated the download links in the first post.


----------



## frankthedm

ANIMATE THREAD! {Download link in the first page still works.}

Please come back Phineas!

And thanks again!


----------



## Korpus

Seems like the recent changes have stopped the download links from working


----------



## frankthedm

http://rapidshare.com/files/130690867/PC_D_maps.zip.html has the maps for now.
 rapidshare.com/files/130690867/PC_D_maps.zip.html


----------



## Baron Opal

Drat. I'm looking for some great maps and after finding this thread they seem to be gone. Are they forever lost, or can they be recovered?

Edit: Hmm. Now that I read the posts before mine after posting, I see that this question has already been answered.


----------



## Ketjak

The PC on which I had been carrying Phineas' map archive finally went and died. I am recovering the hard drive, I think, but in the meantime I was hoping to re-download these... any chance someone has the archive and is willing to share?


----------



## Croesus

Ketjak said:


> The PC on which I had been carrying Phineas' map archive finally went and died. I am recovering the hard drive, I think, but in the meantime I was hoping to re-download these... any chance someone has the archive and is willing to share?




I have the first 100 maps from EnWorld (3MB zipped), plus another set he did for Silverthorne Games to post online (17MB zipped). I'm willing to forward to anyone who wants them. I don't have anywhere online to post them, so the best I can do is email.


----------



## Kristivas

Not that I want to pull some necromancy on such an old thread, but I recently found these and very much appreciate the time and effort that went into creating these maps.  Phineas deserves ALL the exp.


----------

